# Flips on Bikes... Post your riding pics here...



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll start...
Boise, ID- where I live... Singletrack heaven.



































































































My kids...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

PI shots...
My best riding buddy SJ...









mtnbikebabe heading up towards the Wall the backway...


















The Fort...









Who needs gels?









Yes, there is always food...









Shotgun... Hard on a SS...









Wawa


















Nagkakamay na...




































Bike rack at Giant









Goto



























Typical PI sunset at the Mother of all Malls...


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn that is a lot of pics but then again I love pictures. Here are some of my LA rides.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Video anyone?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

nice pics.

Here's a playful vid I quickly put together while building my new team bike





I have more vids in my vimeo account..


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

ozzer said:


> nice pics.
> 
> Here's a playful vid I quickly put together while building my new team bike
> 
> ...


Pretty hot dude!

What was your camera setup and how did you mount it on the frame?


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Besides...

...the pics I posted on the Roll Call thread, here's a couple more roadie pics from a trip my wife & I took to Maui back in '08

Summit of Haleakala:










Here are the Garmin stats:

Climb: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/44695009
Descent: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/44694989

Ride from Kihei to Lahaina & back:










Garmin ride stats: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/44695028


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Been to a lot of rides but this one's the best. 

I took her to Big Trees and the West View loop on JMP/Redwood Park and she loved it too! I can't wait until she's ready to pedal on her own. =)


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a video... Hope you guy s like it.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

marcryan27 said:


> Here's a video... Hope you guy s like it.


I remember riding Chumash with Team Karma and United Adobo. A highlight was a Suicide. Fun stuff!


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Im scared of Suicide hahaha Haven't been there.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I did the Pacifica "Crack" last Sunday. The trails that matter are endearingly called The Crack, XXX and Boyscout (there's also 911 but I didn't do that). My cameraman bailed after the first trail after realizing he wasn't meant for freeride/downhill trails. Here's the write-up I did for another group:

_*Well, I survived "The Crack."

I went for the full 6.5 mile ride up to the peak. The "Wall" (0.5 miles of
climbing hell) wasn't too bad as long as you're on the granny and maintaining
traction. Otherwise, a piece of cake. My friend was attacking it and made it
up to the peak a good 5 minutes before I did (he had the lighter bike, no
downhill gear and he is a roadie... that's my excuse).

Once we descended, we entered the Crack 1.5 miles down and that's where the fun
starts. If your head isn't calibrated to tackle instant drops and tight
technical descents, then you better be off your bike. There was one section on
the "Crack" that I decided to walk but midway through realized that it was
doable as long as you pick a clean line and trust gravity (I should have a spare
crappy DH bike so I don't worry about scratching my frame).

With that thought, we headed out to XXX. My friend, who walked 90% of The Crack
decided he wasn't the downhill type and said goodbye at that point. I just took
him off my Xmas list (haha!). So off I went to XXX solo but still excited. The
first hundred yards was deceiving and would lull you in a false sense that this
would be an easy trail. From that point it was practically vertical switchbacks
UNTIL you hit the drops. You're right, Jerome. There were three table-top
drops that were pointing downwards. The first one was actually the tail end of
steep initial drop hanging right and then left to a G-out. I cleaned that
section but I had to scout it before doing it... by the time I was on the tail
end, I closed my eyes for a fraction of a second thinking disaster was going to
ensue but trusting my momentum, I made it down and up. I was ecstatic!

Thinking that I conquered XXX, I rode down a bit more until I got to the second
drop... a more sinister table top that requires you to clear a section, land
clean on a cambered landing and then up. After pondering and assessing my
skills (and luck at that point), I decided to cash out. So off the bike I go
and walked this section down. I got to the little bunny hills hoping that would
have been the end of it, and then hit a fork on the trail. I stayed left and
was greeted by an even bigger table top drop (the last one). So I turned the
bike around and headed back to the other trail, which brought you back to the
cemented section.

After a phone call from another friend who just did this trail the day before, I
finally found Boy Scout. Having seen their videos and one of my more
aerobatically skilled buddies eat the first jump on BS, I was a bit reluctant to
do it. But after riding around the trail and choosing the adequate lines, I
headed back to the top of Boy Scout and took the plunge. I got to the ramp at
mid-speed and sort of bunny-hopped it at the top so I land on two wheels. That
did the trick and I was on my way down the trail upright! I let out a primal
scream that echoed through the forest after that jump and jammed the way down. 
As I exited Boy Scout, I almost hit an outgoing car because I was so focused on
my line. And just like that, it was over.

Definitely worth going back... over and over until I clean the entire trail...
and that might take a while.*_


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Santa Monica CA, kamusta kayong lahat!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

bing! said:


> Santa Monica CA, kamusta kayong lahat!


I didn't see that trail in Santa Monica... =(

I took my bike out and rode around the beach area (all the way down to Marina del Rey?). Someone said try the California Incline and when I went there, I was like, "What?"

Haha!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Playing around with different GoPro mounting options...


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

GoPro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAGON (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

OLDSKOOLWAGON said:


>


Sweet run!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*Recent Rides*

Just outside Metro Manila, Philippines

Couple of Vids of some Singletrack in Maarat and the first vid is taken at Camp Agiunaldo.

Contour HD for the first vid and Go Pro for the rest of them


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Spidey-Lag said:


> Just outside Metro Manila, Philippines
> 
> Couple of Vids of some Singletrack in Maarat and the first vid is taken at Camp Agiunaldo.
> 
> Contour HD for the first vid and Go Pro for the rest of them


Nice JM!
I'll be home in November dude... Let's ride!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> Nice JM!
> I'll be home in November dude... Let's ride!


I'll be in town when you're home this time, Gar. Yes let's ride!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAGON (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike here in Concord CA. I've only been to the PI when I was 10 years old. I want to go back some time. Actually just sold my specialized epic to a family member and shipped it back there last November. Its cool to pics of my bike rolling around there so far far away. 

Love the pics FlipnIdaho....


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

My friends and I drove over to Bataan last Saturday to try the Bataan Killer Loop.

Here's a short video:





Still dreaming of trying out the trails over there!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

mmanuel09 said:


> Mike here in Concord CA. I've only been to the PI when I was 10 years old. I want to go back some time. Actually just sold my specialized epic to a family member and shipped it back there last November. Its cool to pics of my bike rolling around there so far far away.
> 
> Love the pics FlipnIdaho....


Hey Mike... I work in Concord, and once things dry up, we'll resume our after work bike rides up Mitchel Canyon (probably starting from Shell Ridge). It's usually Tuesdays or Wednesdays... let me know if you're interested.

We also have a good group of guys who ride Tuesday nights (Endless Cycle-Castro Valley sponsored), Thursday Night Lake Chabot rides, and then more gravity-specific rides on Sunday (P-town seems to be the new favorite, used to be Demo).


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

ron m. said:


> Hey Mike... I work in Concord, and once things dry up, we'll resume our after work bike rides up Mitchel Canyon (probably starting from Shell Ridge). It's usually Tuesdays or Wednesdays... let me know if you're interested.
> 
> We also have a good group of guys who ride Tuesday nights (Endless Cycle-Castro Valley sponsored), Thursday Night Lake Chabot rides, and then more gravity-specific rides on Sunday (P-town seems to be the new favorite, used to be Demo).


Hey Right On Ron. Definitely would love to hook up for a ride with you guys. Tuesday night is a little tough and wed are doable. I'm usually home from work around 6pm. So yeah, that would be cool to meet up and ride. I've been interested to check out that Endless Cycles night ride. I'll have to make that happen when I can. Feel free to PM me any time. I'm doing Boggs this weekend and Sea Otter in a couple of weeks. After that I should be good to go.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

mmanuel09 said:


> Hey Right On Ron. Definitely would love to hook up for a ride with you guys. Tuesday night is a little tough and wed are doable. I'm usually home from work around 6pm. So yeah, that would be cool to meet up and ride. I've been interested to check out that Endless Cycles night ride. I'll have to make that happen when I can. Feel free to PM me any time. I'm doing Boggs this weekend and Sea Otter in a couple of weeks. After that I should be good to go.


Team or 8-hour solo at Boggs? Man, that's hardcore, especially with all the snow up there. My buddy (Twindaddy) is racing this weekend too... he placed third in his class last year. A few friends from Tropa are doing Sea Otter also... I'm not fast or strong so it'll be a while before I dabble in the racing thing.

I'll let you know when we resume. PM me too if you're up for a night ride.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

This is my first boggs so I am doing the team event. There is five of us going up. I'm hoping this nice weather this week will dry out the course a bit. But who knows. Just going to have some fun with group. Sea Otter is another good one. I'm not that fast so my expectations for sea otter is very low. There are some really fast riders at that event and at all levels. Yeah, I night ride all the time cause I have 3 kids. I usually head out at about 8:30pm. Do you go out that late? If so, maybe we can do something this week?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck! I've ridden Boggs and it is a beautiful trail. Not sure about winter conditions up there, though. Stuart said it was painfully cold when he raced last year, and as of last week, the report I heard was 6 ft of snow! Anyway, I'm sure you and your buddies will do well. I heard there was plenty of beer flowing... haha! 

Man, you're not kidding about your night rides! We're usually done at around 8-9PM! I will let you know if my schedule allows me to do a late ride. Where do you often go? And don't tell me you go solo? I've done that a couple of times and my mind keeps playing tricks on me... haha!


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

*Philippine trails: Valencia, ****** Oriental*

Here is a couple of videos shot in Valencia, ****** Oriental, Philippines by Scott Remi (rider in the second video). Just disregard the the clowning around at the beginning of the videos (kids . . .).


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

*East Coast Singapore*


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any riding happening this weekend?



ron m. said:


> Good luck! I've ridden Boggs and it is a beautiful trail. Not sure about winter conditions up there, though. Stuart said it was painfully cold when he raced last year, and as of last week, the report I heard was 6 ft of snow! Anyway, I'm sure you and your buddies will do well. I heard there was plenty of beer flowing... haha!
> 
> Man, you're not kidding about your night rides! We're usually done at around 8-9PM! I will let you know if my schedule allows me to do a late ride. Where do you often go? And don't tell me you go solo? I've done that a couple of times and my mind keeps playing tricks on me... haha!


----------



## iyaman (Mar 17, 2011)

Just started the whole family mountainbiking...


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

mmanuel09 said:


> Any riding happening this weekend?


More like pigging out. Had buffet brunch at the Hotel Nikko. Felt guilty about it and went on a late afternoon ride through JMP/Redwood and hit Cinderella, Chaparral and Big Trees. Still a little fat post-ride... haha!

Hey, join us tomorrow night... Lake Chabot, Endless Cycle ride (6:30 PM).


----------



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

Guam red dirt trails; some during the rainy season (obviously).


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

*[email protected]*


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Spring in Boise:

















































































Home sweet home...


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

beautiful singletracks pare!


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

TEAM United Adobo at the Okole Stuff Race @ Irvine Park, CA


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Taking a break from beach riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

IF Ti Deluxe FLW first time to hit the dirt!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

that must be taken from maarat?


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

Mr_Clean said:


> that must be taken from maarat?


Yes. Maarat it is!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

On my Steel SS Rig

From the Men's Health Nuvali Race Last June.









MTB Philippines Feb or April 2011 Issue


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

.. and back to the beach.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Yesterday's solo, ss ride...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't wait to visit PI, i want to see the sites and meet more of my wifes family. Sucks, i want to wait 4 ot 5 years till our daughter is old enough to remember the trip.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*New York City*

Some good trails out here, more or less an hour drive from the city. I meet my girl in 07 and she's been my best riding bud since. We ride slow and like the techy stuff the NE offers - roots, rocks, rollers etc. I left Roxas City, Capiz in '82...

Typical rocky climbs.










Man-made sections in Long Island..










Fire road in the fall..


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Just started...*

here is a pic @ Alviso in Bay Area, ca. Just started riding and loving every bit of it. Anyone in the area want to start a FILAM group? Let me know.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

ncruz408 said:


> here is a pic @ Alviso in Bay Area, ca. Just started riding and loving every bit of it. Anyone in the area want to start a FILAM group? Let me know.


Welcome, ncruz! There's several FilAm groups that I know of just in the East Bay alone. Most of them have Facebook group accounts so if you do a search on "Pogiboys", "Yabangz" or "Team Tropa" you'll see the groups and maybe request to join. What type of riding do you do, and where exactly are you?


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome, currently riding and trying to master Alum Rock park in San Jose. I live in the Milpitas/North SJ area. East Bay is not to far away. I will search FB... Trying to work on my endurance and still a noob. So I ride anything that can help me with that. I am out of shape lol


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I did a lot of my initial rides up Alum Rock... that's a good start. As you get more into the sport, you'll realize the bountiful trails that bless the Bay Area... Skeggs, Demo, P-town are just some of my personal favorites. If you get really hooked, you'll end up with more than two bikes (you may only have one now, but that won't satisfy your "want" for long). 

I've been doing more gravity oriented rides lately. We met a guy at Skeggs who introduced us to a whole new level of riding... until then, I used to think that I was a decent rider. I guess in a round-about way, you will meet people who might have skills way above yours, so try to ride within your skill level (and maybe just a tad beyond so you improve). 

Hope to join you one of these days... I ride Tuesday and Thursday nights (XC-type rides at Lake Chabot) and Sunday gravity rides in Pacifica.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Hohohoy! Daming Pinoy!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Some recent pics...


----------



## sidelined (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn... hope the day will come when I get to hit those trails... :/
Meantime, just sharing some recent riding pics form here in the Phils!

great time to hit the La Mesa Ecopark trails...the weather is great, and the dirt is just perfect!









shotgun/C6 isn't as challenging as it was 3 years ago, it's concrete road all the way to the top. since the goal was to do a no-stop on this ride, this is the only photo I have, taken at the base of the highway.









taken along the binangonan-antenna-east ridge route.








overlooking laguna de bay and the major business centers in manila on the other side.









timberland allterra blue trail


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

flipinidaho, nice spring pics.

I haven't had a pic of me on a bike in a long time since I have not been racing this year at all. 
A video would cover for me for now

Individually Wrapped on Vimeo


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

ozzer said:


> Individually Wrapped on Vimeo


NIce video sir, san po ito?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

r3xnvb said:


> NIce video sir, san po ito?


Calavera trails in Carlsbad, CA


----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Kamusta! from Henderson, NV*

Hi all, 
Here's a pic from a more recent ride in Gooseberry Mesa, UT









JT


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

ozzer said:


> Calavera trails in Carlsbad, CA


Nice! You'll have to give me a tour there when we visit Legoland this September. Nice berms... I like how you were whipping that one jump. :thumbsup:


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a recent video.

Solo last run at the Unspoken Trail - YouTube


----------



## streetrocket (May 17, 2010)

here are some trails in and around the PH 

santarosa









tanauan









silang









nuvali









maguyam


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Flipinidaho- Dude, your pics make me feel like I'm livin' my life wrong.... LOL


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

me and my trusty Salsa Juan Solo.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently stationed in Tinker AFB in Oklahoma. PCS'ing to Mountain Home, Idaho in January and I can't wait!!!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone rocking any pinoy pride mountain bike jerseys? If so, post them up and where to find them. =)


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

New to the sport. Just started two weeks ago. Meron bang MTB'ers from Washington State. Hit me up


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Currently stationed in Tinker AFB in Oklahoma. PCS'ing to Mountain Home, Idaho in January and I can't wait!!!


Idaho is a good place to be if you like riding dude...


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Queens, NY here. My brother and I came from a bmx back ground and just a year a go started mountain biking and loving every single mile of it.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

flipnidaho said:


> Idaho is a good place to be if you like riding dude...


:thumbsup:

Do you know the closest trail to Mountain Home?


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

very nice pics ! and all the flip foods here.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

ncruz408 said:


> Anyone rocking any pinoy pride mountain bike jerseys? If so, post them up and where to find them. =)


I'm wearing one I designed for Voler during a ride in Davis, West Virginia last summer:



You can check it out here: Voler: Pinoy Pride Men's You're The Artist Jersey


----------



## westsid3r (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice pics guys! I cant wait to plan out a MTB trip out there!


----------



## tjwebber17 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great pics mga Pare! will post soon


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

*XC Race in Malaysia*


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Ridin' out at Slickrock, UT...










Racin' my bike...










Fall riding in MI...


----------



## alyas_dudung (Dec 21, 2012)

woooohoooo... kaka inggit mga bikes nyo sir.... ganda.... keep it up....


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

Naturally Aspirated said:


>


You got a good air there Jon! :thumbsup: That's what I like when I ride Bluff Creek, get some air and play!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

DesertBadger said:


> You got a good air there Jon! :thumbsup: That's what I like when I ride Bluff Creek, get some air and play!


Lol, is this Alfred?!?


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Lol, is this Alfred?!?


Yup! lol, How's your cold ride at Draper today? The temp is too cold to ride the trees, just spin indoor today with the trainer.


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

My full suspension

















My hardtail

















@ Turnbull Cyn









The present









The future downhiller LOL


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)




----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)




----------



## bowser29r (Feb 6, 2013)

BMC 29er


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Taken by our buddy in Bataan!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

NICE! My dad is from Orion!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

ncruz408 said:


> NICE! My dad is from Orion!


Indeed one of the best riding destinations!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## NuviBiker (Feb 8, 2010)

*Build in the process*

Here's my newly building bike.
2012 Ibis Mojo HD Vitamin P
2012 Fox Talas 36
2012 Chris King Hubs 
2011 Formula R1/RX Brakeset
Shimano XTR M980 RD 
Shimano SLX Rear Shifter
Shimano SLX Crank with 34t MRP Chainring
Rockshox Reverb Seatpost
MRP Lopes Chain Guide
10s KMC gold plated Chain
Handle Bar and Stem updated to
Gold Chromag bar 
Renthal stem


----------



## NuviBiker (Feb 8, 2010)

*final built*

Finally


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

naks, lakas nang porma ah......hayup ang bikestand.....


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

It took me four pages to realize that by "flips" you mean a filipino! It had just dawned on me that "damn, sure are a lot of asians in this thread".
Whats the name of that stuff thats made out of fried blood or something like that? The men eat it for virility or something. I had it at an old friends house and can't remember what it was called, but it was fantastic! Balut is a whole other story though.


----------



## NuviBiker (Feb 8, 2010)

Bro,they call it "inihaw na dugo",better try a fried chicken intestine.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

DUGO! Thats it thanks! The closest I could ever come from memory was dobo or dopo. Thats a chicken intestine? Who'd have thought that? There was a bit of a language barrier with her aunt as my tagalog is non-existent, and her english broken, so figuring out what exactly I was eating wasn't always the easiest task. I only took an egg from her once though! It tasted like a hard boiled egg, but...


----------



## NuviBiker (Feb 8, 2010)

But nasty?lol,have you seen those guys from fear factor that tried to eat "Balot" they throwing up and gagging like a motherf$$$&3$,and I said if were them I'm gonna ask for a vinegar and salt,lol


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

*Screen grab from YT vid Downhill Mountain Biking 2010 Pinsao, Baguio City,Philippines*









A pinoy version of the skinny  Scrap(?) 2x2 and 2x4's. Bridge deck about 4 inches apart...

That section made me cringe just looking at it.

Major props to those who dared and rode it.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Me riding a borrowed mountainbike in Holland,
I don't know why the guy had a MTB - there are 
no hills/mountains anywhere in The Netherlands 

TRIP TO HOLLAND - THE NETHERLANDS - YouTube


----------



## Shahannie (Jun 30, 2015)

®andyA said:


> Ridin' out at Slickrock, UT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking bike mate. and also the place so refreshing to travel on.


----------

